# akonadi server startet nicht

## Asante

hey,

habe seit einiger zeit ein problem mit dem akonadi server.

habe zur zeit kde4.2.4 aufm rechner und akonadi bricht beim starten immer mit einer fehlermeldung ab.

es erscheint ein fehler, indem verschiedene fehler angezeigt werden:

```
*MySQL-Server log contains errors

*Akonadi control process not registered at D-Bus

*Akonadi server process not registered at D-Bus

*No resource agents found

*Current Akonadi server error log found

*Previous Akonadi server error log found
```

außerdem bekomme ich folgende .log-datei

```
Akonadi Server Self-Test Report

===============================

Test 1:  SUCCESS

--------

Database driver found.

Details: The QtSQL driver 'QMYSQL' is required by your current Akonadi server configuration.

The following drivers are installed: QSQLITE, QMYSQL3, QMYSQL.

Make sure the required driver is installed.

File content of '/home/asante/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc':

[%General]

Driver=QMYSQL

[QMYSQL]

Name=akonadi

User=

Password=

Options="UNIX_SOCKET=/home/asante/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket"

ServerPath=/usr/sbin/mysqld

StartServer=true

Test 2:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server found.

Details: You currently have configured Akonadi to use the MySQL server '/usr/sbin/mysqld'.

Make sure you have the MySQL server installed, set the correct path and ensure you have the necessary read and execution rights on the server executable. The server executable is typically called 'mysqld', its locations varies depending on the distribution.

Test 3:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server is executable.

Details: MySQL server found: 090509 11:05:38 [Warning] option 'max_join_size': unsigned value 18446744073709551615 adjusted to 4294967295

090509 11:05:38 [Warning] option 'max_join_size': unsigned value 18446744073709551615 adjusted to 4294967295

/usr/sbin/mysqld  Ver 5.0.76-log for pc-linux-gnu on i486 (Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.76-r1)

Test 4:  ERROR

--------

MySQL server log contains errors.

Details: The MySQL server error log file &apos;<a href='/home/asante/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err'>/home/asante/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err</a>&apos; contains errors.

File content of '/home/asante/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err':

InnoDB: Error: log file ./ib_logfile0 is of different size 0 12546048 bytes

InnoDB: than specified in the .cnf file 0 67108864 bytes!

090509 11:05:32 [ERROR] Default storage engine (InnoDB) is not available

090509 11:05:32 [ERROR] Aborting

090509 11:05:32 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete

Test 5:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server default configuration found.

Details: The default configuration for the MySQL server was found and is readable at <a href='/usr/share/config/akonadi/mysql-global.conf'>/usr/share/config/akonadi/mysql-global.conf</a>.

File content of '/usr/share/config/akonadi/mysql-global.conf':

#

# Global Akonadi MySQL server settings,

# These settings can be adjusted using $HOME/.config/akonadi/mysql-local.conf

#

# Based on advice by Kris KÃÂ¶hntopp <kris@mysql.com>

#

[mysqld]

skip_grant_tables

skip_networking

# strict query parsing/interpretation

# TODO: make Akonadi work with those settings enabled

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables,strict_all_tables,strict_error_for_division_by_zero,no_auto_create_user,no_auto_value_on_zero,no_engine_substitution,no_zero_date,no_zero_in_date,only_full_group_by,pipes_as_concat

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables

# use InnoDB for transactions and better crash recovery

default_storage_engine=innodb

# case-insensitive table names, avoids trouble on windows

lower_case_table_names=1

character_set_server=latin1

collation_server=latin1_general_ci

table_cache=200

thread_cache_size=3

log_bin=mysql-bin

expire_logs_days=3

#sync_bin_log=0

# error log file name, relative to datadir

log_error=mysql.err

log_warnings=2

# log all queries, useful for debugging but generates an enormous amount of data

#log=mysql.full

# log queries slower than n seconds, log file name relative to datadir

log_slow_queries=mysql.slow

long_query_time=1

# log queries not using indices, debug only, disable for production use

log_queries_not_using_indexes=1

# maximum blob size

max_allowed_packet=32M

max_connections=256

# makes sense when having the same query multiple times

# makes no sense with prepared statements and/or transactions

query_cache_type=0

query_cache_size=0

innodb_file_per_table=1

innodb_log_buffer_size=1M

innodb_additional_mem_pool_size=1M

# messure database size and adjust

# SELECT sum(data_length) as bla, sum(index_length) as blub FROM information_schema.tables WHERE table_schema not in ("mysql", "information_schema");

innodb_buffer_pool_size=80M

# size of average write burst, keep Innob_log_waits small, keep Innodb_buffer_pool_wait_free small (see show global status like "inno%", show global variables)

innodb_log_file_size=64M

innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit=2

Test 6:  SKIP

--------

MySQL server custom configuration not available.

Details: The custom configuration for the MySQL server was not found but is optional.

Test 7:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server configuration is usable.

Details: The MySQL server configuration was found at <a href='/home/asante/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf'>/home/asante/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf</a> and is readable.

File content of '/home/asante/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf':

#

# Global Akonadi MySQL server settings,

# These settings can be adjusted using $HOME/.config/akonadi/mysql-local.conf

#

# Based on advice by Kris KÃÂ¶hntopp <kris@mysql.com>

#

[mysqld]

skip_grant_tables

skip_networking

# strict query parsing/interpretation

# TODO: make Akonadi work with those settings enabled

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables,strict_all_tables,strict_error_for_division_by_zero,no_auto_create_user,no_auto_value_on_zero,no_engine_substitution,no_zero_date,no_zero_in_date,only_full_group_by,pipes_as_concat

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables

# use InnoDB for transactions and better crash recovery

default_storage_engine=innodb

# case-insensitive table names, avoids trouble on windows

lower_case_table_names=1

character_set_server=latin1

collation_server=latin1_general_ci

table_cache=200

thread_cache_size=3

log_bin=mysql-bin

expire_logs_days=3

#sync_bin_log=0

# error log file name, relative to datadir

log_error=mysql.err

log_warnings=2

# log all queries, useful for debugging but generates an enormous amount of data

#log=mysql.full

# log queries slower than n seconds, log file name relative to datadir

log_slow_queries=mysql.slow

long_query_time=1

# log queries not using indices, debug only, disable for production use

log_queries_not_using_indexes=1

# maximum blob size

max_allowed_packet=32M

max_connections=256

# makes sense when having the same query multiple times

# makes no sense with prepared statements and/or transactions

query_cache_type=0

query_cache_size=0

innodb_file_per_table=1

innodb_log_buffer_size=1M

innodb_additional_mem_pool_size=1M

# messure database size and adjust

# SELECT sum(data_length) as bla, sum(index_length) as blub FROM information_schema.tables WHERE table_schema not in ("mysql", "information_schema");

innodb_buffer_pool_size=80M

# size of average write burst, keep Innob_log_waits small, keep Innodb_buffer_pool_wait_free small (see show global status like "inno%", show global variables)

innodb_log_file_size=64M

innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit=2

Test 8:  SUCCESS

--------

akonadictl found and usable

Details: The program '/usr/bin/akonadictl' to control the Akonadi server was found and could be executed successfully.

Result:

Akonadi Control: stopped

Akonadi Server: stopped

Test 9:  ERROR

--------

Akonadi control process not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi control process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

Test 10:  ERROR

--------

Akonadi server process not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi server process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

Test 11:  SKIP

--------

Protocol version check not possible.

Details: Without a connection to the server it is not possible to check if the protocol version meets the requirements.

Test 12:  ERROR

--------

No resource agents found.

Details: No resource agents have been found, Akonadi is not usable without at least one. This usually means that no resource agents are installed or that there is a setup problem. The following paths have been searched: '/usr/share/akonadi/agents /usr/share/akonadi/agents'. The XDG_DATA_DIRS environment variable is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share', make sure this includes all paths where Akonadi agents are installed to.

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

distlistresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imaplibresource.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

mailthreaderagent.desktop

nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop

nepomukemailfeeder.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

strigifeeder.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

distlistresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imaplibresource.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

mailthreaderagent.desktop

nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop

nepomukemailfeeder.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

strigifeeder.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Environment variable XDG_DATA_DIRS is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share'

Test 13:  ERROR

--------

Current Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server did report error during startup into <a href='/home/asante/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error'>/home/asante/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error</a>.

File content of '/home/asante/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error':

Database process existed unexpectedly during intial connection! 

executable: "/usr/sbin/mysqld" 

arguments: ("--defaults-file=/home/asante/.local/share/akonadi//mysql.conf", "--datadir=/home/asante/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/", "--socket=/home/asante/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket") 

stdout: "" 

stderr: "090509 11:05:32 [Warning] option 'max_join_size': unsigned value 18446744073709551615 adjusted to 4294967295

090509 11:05:32 [Warning] option 'max_join_size': unsigned value 18446744073709551615 adjusted to 4294967295

" 

exit code: 1 

process error: "Unknown error" 

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z10kBacktracev+0x36) [0x80513c6]

1: akonadiserver [0x805188b]

2: [0xffffe420]

3: /lib/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x47) [0xb78a1c57]

4: /lib/libc.so.6(abort+0x108) [0xb78a3428]

5: /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_Z17qt_message_output9QtMsgTypePKc+0x95) [0xb7bc7ff5]

6: akonadiserver(_ZN15FileDebugStream9writeDataEPKcx+0xc5) [0x80526f5]

7: /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN9QIODevice5writeEPKcx+0x9b) [0xb7c4d77b]

8: /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4 [0xb7c5743e]

9: /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN11QTextStreamD1Ev+0x68) [0xb7c57748]

10: akonadiserver(_ZN6QDebugD1Ev+0x3a) [0x804db9a]

11: /usr/lib/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer20startDatabaseProcessEv+0x205a) [0xb7ec50fa]

12: /usr/lib/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServerC1EP7QObject+0x7e) [0xb7eca0be]

13: /usr/lib/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer8instanceEv+0x53) [0xb7ecb743]

14: akonadiserver(main+0x1dc) [0x804d1bc]

15: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xdc) [0xb788e60c]

16: akonadiserver(_ZN9QIODevice4seekEx+0x7d) [0x804cf21]

]

" 

Test 14:  ERROR

--------

Previous Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server did report error during its previous startup into <a href='/home/asante/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old'>/home/asante/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old</a>.

File content of '/home/asante/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old':

Database process existed unexpectedly during intial connection! 

executable: "/usr/sbin/mysqld" 

arguments: ("--defaults-file=/home/asante/.local/share/akonadi//mysql.conf", "--datadir=/home/asante/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/", "--socket=/home/asante/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket") 

stdout: "" 

stderr: "090509 11:05:32 [Warning] option 'max_join_size': unsigned value 18446744073709551615 adjusted to 4294967295

090509 11:05:32 [Warning] option 'max_join_size': unsigned value 18446744073709551615 adjusted to 4294967295

" 

exit code: 1 

process error: "Unknown error" 

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z10kBacktracev+0x36) [0x80513c6]

1: akonadiserver [0x805188b]

2: [0xffffe420]

3: /lib/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x47) [0xb7809c57]

4: /lib/libc.so.6(abort+0x108) [0xb780b428]

5: /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_Z17qt_message_output9QtMsgTypePKc+0x95) [0xb7b2fff5]

6: akonadiserver(_ZN15FileDebugStream9writeDataEPKcx+0xc5) [0x80526f5]

7: /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN9QIODevice5writeEPKcx+0x9b) [0xb7bb577b]

8: /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4 [0xb7bbf43e]

9: /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN11QTextStreamD1Ev+0x68) [0xb7bbf748]

10: akonadiserver(_ZN6QDebugD1Ev+0x3a) [0x804db9a]

11: /usr/lib/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer20startDatabaseProcessEv+0x205a) [0xb7e2d0fa]

12: /usr/lib/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServerC1EP7QObject+0x7e) [0xb7e320be]

13: /usr/lib/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer8instanceEv+0x53) [0xb7e33743]

14: akonadiserver(main+0x1dc) [0x804d1bc]

15: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xdc) [0xb77f660c]

16: akonadiserver(_ZN9QIODevice4seekEx+0x7d) [0x804cf21]

]

" 

Test 15:  SUCCESS

--------

No current Akonadi control error log found.

Details: The Akonadi control process did not report any errors during its current startup.

Test 16:  SUCCESS

--------

No previous Akonadi control error log found.

Details: The Akonadi control process did not report any errors during its previous startup.
```

ich habe mich schon in einem anderen forum erkundigt, allerdings weiß da auch keiner mehr weiter. vllt hat ja hier jemand ne idee?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Asante,

gleich vorweg, ich kenne das Programm nicht das du da verwendest, entnehme aber den Fehlermeldungen das dein mysql-Server Problem macht, entweder liegt das an der Datenbank oder an dessen Konfiguration. In wie weit dein akonadi Programm das analysiert kann ich nicht sagen.

Das zweite was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das scheinbar dein D-Bus nicht läuft. Schau doch mal ob die beiden Dienste starten/laufen, oder wenn sie das nicht tun.. ob sie sich beschweren. Also /etc/init.d/mysql und /etc/init.d/dbus mit status, restart order start aufrufen.

Grüße

----------

## Asante

als ich mysql neugestartet hab, hat er gemeckert, das die datenbank noch nicht installiert is. das hab ich dann nachgeholt, nun startet er ohne probleme. leider bleibt die fehlermeldung bei akonadi die selbe...

dbus startet sowieso ohne probleme.

akonadi ist ein programm was die pim-daten von kde4 verwaltet, wenn ich das richtig verstehe... d.h. korganizer, kopete etc greifen dadrauf zu. genau bei den beiden kommt bei mir auch immer die fehlermeldung. wnen ich kopete das erste mal startet und immer wenn ich korganizer aus dem systray starte...

----------

